# Looks can be deceiving.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I managed this little feat on a lark. I had banded up this tiny little Maxim I received as part of a trade with Tony the Slinger. I will be posting about that separately as he made me a Stalion and included it as a bonus that is really the standout of the trade, and it shoots fantastically itself.

Anyway, I wish I had video of busting this bottle cap. It was on my 10th attempt after banding this little slingshot up. I really didn't think I was going to hit it at all as I am nowhere near the skill of many of you. But on my second shot I winged it and was like "hmmm...maybe."

I didn't have much expectation for this slingshot as it is so small and I didn't understand why the neck was so narrow, but I should have figured Nathan (and Dayhiker) knew what they were doing.

Anyways. It may be the stars are aligned right and I may never duplicate this again, but I feel pretty good about it now. I think not really expecting to hit it made me relaxed enough to do so.

I'll start trying for some of the badges soon. I hope my past videos have shown I am at least a passable shot and lend some credibility to this post. And those were before I switched to TTF.










Edit: Edited some mistyping and wanted to add it was from my normal 10m. I have a black backstop now so the red bottle cap was highly visible.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice shooting! That really is a tiny shooter too.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

WindLvr said:


> Nice shooting! That really is a tiny shooter too.


Thanks. Probably only take me a year to do it on camera 

I'm gonna try the bigger version. I think I may have found "The Shape" for my hands. This version is only 5" tall. The version I am gonna get is only half an inch taller but I think it will make a difference.

It's largely based on the Chalace design. Which I used to think was weird before I knew why the handle was shaped like it is.

I saw an old post of when Flippinout released the original versions. /drool


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a beautiful slingshot. I had one similar, but I got rid of it. I couldn't hold well enough to shoot accurately. For me I have to have a solid pinch grip holding the slingshot on it's side, or gangsta shooting if you will. I hate saying gangsta style though. I have a couple of frames that are just no brainers for me. So I understand what you mean when say "the frame". It just fits my hand perfectly, but I suppose a custom slingshot should! lol Here is one that I am the most accurate with.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

WindLvr said:


> That's a beautiful slingshot. I had one similar, but I got rid of it. I couldn't hold well enough to shoot accurately. For me I have to have a solid pinch grip holding the slingshot on it's side, or gangsta shooting if you will. I hate saying gangsta style though. I have a couple of frames that are just no brainers for me. So I understand what you mean when say "the frame". It just fits my hand perfectly, but I suppose a custom slingshot should! lol Here is one that I am the most accurate with.


Man that is a beautiful frame!

I don't have much experience since I've only been in the non-McSlingshot world for 6 months.

I generally do prefer an asymmetrical frame. But the Maxim locked into my hand in a way that totally surprised me.

Tony the Slinger sent me a fantastic Stalion as part of the same trade and it works really well too.

I always say "side shooter," I loathe the term gangsta.


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Very good shooting remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Bottle caps are my favorite target as they are about as big as vitals on game and most are brightly colored.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Maxim and axiom!!!!!! Small but awesome!!!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

gabeb said:


> Bottle caps are my favorite target as they are about as big as vitals on game and most are brightly colored.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never thought I was good enough to bother shooting at bottle caps. About 2 weeks ago I decided, well the lager in me decided, to go ahead and hang a few up in my catchbox. I guess that whole saying, "Aim small, miss small", has a lot of truth to it! Shooting at bottle caps has made me a better shot! I am sure that is the reason for the change in my accuracy. I am not the worst shot in the world, and I shouldn't be with as much ammo as I throw down range. Shooting at these little caps has made hitting the bigger targets that much easier for me now. I usually have a paper target with 6 - 2 inch black circles on it. I shoot 5 shots at each circle. I went back to shooting those targets and I was shooting terribly after I just got done knocking the crap out of the bottle caps. So I decided to make a 1/4 inch white circle inside the 2 inch black circle. Now I am aiming for that little white spec on the target, and all of my shots are ending up in the 2 inch circle now! What a great improvement for me!!! I was so excited! I was so excited I even forgot to hit record on my dang camera lol. I have been shooting and shooting trying to get at least 1 badge under my avatar, but as soon as I press record something changes in my shooting. I don't understand why, but I refuse to give up.

****sorry inconvience, I don't mean to highjack your thread with this comment***


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

The only way to get used to the camera is to keep it always recording when shooting.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> The only way to get used to the camera is to keep it always recording when shooting.


That's a very good point, Kalevala.


----------

